# Apple Cinnamon Streusel Cake



## chilerelleno

*Apple Cinnamon Streusel Cake*

Preheat oven to 350° and butter a 9x13 baking dish

*Topping*
Mix the brown sugar, granulated sugar, cinnamon, and salt together in a medium bowl. Stir in the melted butter. Using a fork, lightly mix in the flour until crumbles form. Don’t over mix.
2 sticks unsalted butter, melted
2-1/2c flour
1c brown sugar, packed
1/2c granulated sugar
2T cinnamon
1/2t salt
1/4t nutmeg
1/2c finely chopped nuts (optional)

*Apples*
Toss apples and cinnamon together
4c diced apple
1t cinnamon

*Batter*
In a large mixing bowl whisk together.
1c buttermilk
1/3c vegetable oil
1t vanilla extract
1 large egg
Then whisk together the dry ingredients and to the wet ingredients.
2-1/2c flour
1-1/2c brown sugar
1t baking soda
1/2t salt

Pour batter into the buttered dish and top with the apples.
Spread topping evenly over batter and apples, and press topping down into the batter so it sticks to the finished cake.
Bake for 45-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.
Please note: This recipe makes one cake, not two.


----------



## gmc2003

Nice John really nice. I don't eat dessert but the wife does and she would probably really like this one.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno

gmc2003 said:


> Nice John really nice. I don't eat dessert but the wife does and she would probably really like this one.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, make this and keep Mama happy.


----------



## Alisha Hatley

How long do you bake it for? I’m super excited to try it.


----------



## chilerelleno

Hi Alisha,
and welcome to smf.com.
I hope you enjoy this recipe as much as we do.

Oops, fixed it.
Bake for 40-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.


----------



## Alisha Hatley

Thank you sooooo much. We are making it tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ugh!!!
That looks Mighty Tasty, John!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright

Yet another awesome looking recipe!  Besides the current pumpkin faze I am going though, anything apple makes the top of the list.  This one will be my next apple creation.


----------



## chilerelleno

Bearcarver said:


> Ugh!!!
> That looks Mighty Tasty, John!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear





Jeff Wright said:


> Yet another awesome looking recipe!  Besides the current pumpkin faze I am going though, anything apple makes the top of the list.  This one will be my next apple creation.


Jeff, John, thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Looks delicious John.  If I had some buttermilk, I'd be making some tonight.
POINT
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07

The wife made this for the Lake Manatee Gathering a few weeks ago...  YUMMMM YUMMMMMMM


----------



## chilerelleno

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks delicious John.  If I had some buttermilk, I'd be making some tonight.
> POINT
> Gary





JckDanls 07 said:


> The wife made this for the Lake Manatee Gathering a few weeks ago...  YUMMMM YUMMMMMMM


Really appreciate the feedback, thanks guys.

Made this again but this time with 2C apple.
Rootie tootie fresh-n-fruity!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I agree it needed more apples ...


----------



## GaryHibbert

chilerelleno said:


> Really appreciate the feedback, thanks guys.
> 
> Made this again but this time with 2C apple.
> Rootie tootie fresh-n-fruity!



That's exactly what I had planned to try.
I'm also thinking about making two.  One with white sugar and one with brown sugar.  Not sure about the brown sugar, though.  What do you think??
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

JckDanls 07 said:


> I agree it needed more apples ...


Me too.


GaryHibbert said:


> That's exactly what I had planned to try.
> I'm also thinking about making two.  One with white sugar and one with brown sugar.  Not sure about the brown sugar, though.  What do you think??
> Gary


Brown should work just fine, maybe just a color difference.
Chemically the same for baking.


----------



## HalfSmoked

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks delicious John.  If I had some buttermilk, I'd be making some tonight.
> POINT
> Gary



Gary put a tablespoon of vinegar in a cup of milk and you will have a substitute for buttermilk.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Chile Nice looking cake we make a Jewish apple cake which is very similar.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert

HalfSmoked said:


> Gary put a tablespoon of vinegar in a cup of milk and you will have a substitute for buttermilk.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren.  I thought that might work, but wasn't sure how much vinegar to use.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

Speaking of Apples.
Today my younger son turned 13, and he wanted Apple Pies for his birthday.

One crusted and two crumbles.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice looking pies. Its all about taking care of the kids in my case now its mostly grandchildren.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert

I made one of these cakes this week, John.  It is fantastic.

www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/baby-back-ribs-and-apple-cinnamon-strudel-cake.281605/

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

Dang'it...  I saw that thread and forgot to reply cause I was on the road, sorry.
Yes'sir Gary, good stuff, glad ya tried it out.
Yep, I too keep adding more apple.


----------



## Winterrider

Just tossed one of these in the oven. Can't wait to try. Thanks !


----------



## chilerelleno

Recipe updated/edited to increase amount of apples and topping.


----------



## chilerelleno

Winterrider said:


> Just tossed one of these in the oven. Can't wait to try. Thanks !


:cool:


----------



## Winterrider

John, the Apple /cinnamon strudel cake is excellent. Bumped up to 2 cups of apples. Was a hit... Thanks again!


----------



## chilerelleno

Winterrider said:


> John, the Apple /cinnamon strudel cake is excellent. Bumped up to 2 cups of apples. Was a hit... Thanks again!


Great, glad y'all like it.
I'm up to 3C on mine now, Gary is going for 4C and more than doubling the topping.


----------



## chilerelleno

*Recipe Updated*
More detailed instructions, more apple and lots more crumble!


----------



## indaswamp

Just now seeing this recipe John....on the short list now....like-I might go shopping right now!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Hell Yeah!  Don't get much better than that.  Should be a happy boy!


----------



## chilerelleno

indaswamp said:


> Just now seeing this recipe John....on the short list now....like-I might go shopping right now!


Go for it, so far everyone has been happy with it.


----------



## charlesmoxley

chilerelleno said:


> *Apple Cinnamon Streusel Cake*
> 
> Preheat oven to 350° and butter a 9x13 baking dish
> 
> *Topping*
> Mix the brown sugar, granulated sugar, cinnamon, and salt together in a medium bowl. Stir in the melted butter. Using a fork, lightly mix in the flour until crumbles form. Don’t over mix.
> 2 sticks unsalted butter, melted
> 2-1/2c flour
> 1c brown sugar, packed
> 1/2c granulated sugar
> 2T cinnamon
> 1/2t salt
> 1/4t nutmeg
> 1/2c finely chopped nuts (optional)
> 
> *Apples*
> Toss apples and cinnamon together
> 4c diced apple
> 1t cinnamon
> 
> *Batter*
> In a large mixing bowl whisk together.
> 1c buttermilk
> 1/3c vegetable oil
> 1t vanilla extract
> 1 large egg
> Then whisk together the dry ingredients and to the wet ingredients.
> 2-1/2c flour
> 1-1/2c brown sugar
> 1t baking soda
> 1/2t salt
> 
> Pour batter into the buttered dish and top with the apples.
> Spread topping evenly over batter and apples, and press topping down into the batter so it sticks to the finished cake.
> Bake for 45-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.
> Please note: This recipe makes one cake, not two.
> 
> View attachment 514916
> 
> 
> View attachment 514917


Thanks for the new idea


----------



## chilerelleno

charlesmoxley said:


> Thanks for the new idea


Mine.... errr.... Our pleasure.
Recipe never was mine to begin with, but a few of us here have definitely improved on the original.


----------

